
Accessible Tables - zh
http://www.chrispastore.com/accessible_tables.php
======
mcxx
Finally someone who understands what and how are tables used for (hint - not
styling). Each element in HTML has its own semantic meaning, that is why I
don't like using tables for presentation and styling instead of CSS.

